# A very very good photographer!



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Check this out guys.... this must be the best pictures i have ever seen.

Easton Chang - Automotive Photography


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

JUst found another site from this guy...

WallpaperGarage.com - Free, Monthly and Exclusive Car Wallpapers by Easton Chang - Home


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

You're right - some blinding images


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Woohoo, new desktop. 
They are some great images. Nice find!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Looking at the posted calendar I´ve just realized that Wednesday Tuesday Friday, when you read the abbreviations, are WTF 
Besides that great discovery that photographer is ace!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

SPECIAL pics :bowdown1: 

Cant stand the design of his website though.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Easton Chang is an excellent photoshopper 

Great pictures!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I have some of the Shelby GT500 photo's he took as my wallpaper currrently. the man does have a talent.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

For the longer standing members here. What was the name of the photographer that used to own the blue R33. Nigel something???


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Dam, need some at 1920 x 1200... 

Awesome images there.


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

Nigel Harniman


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I just creamed over that NSX-R GT.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

boppa said:


> Nigel Harniman


He is amazing too.

I still think our Dino is the best though 

Gaz.


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

I used to work with a Nigel Harniman...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nigel's photos were stunning way back! Class.

Dino take a great pic without a doubt - he's a great eye for a picture which IMHO is half the battle.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Howsie said:


> Nigel's photos were stunning way back! Class.
> 
> Dino take a great pic without a doubt - he's a great eye for a picture which IMHO is half the battle.


I agree, Dino's compostition is exceptional - I like the fact that Dino's pictures are left alone mainly by post-production - other than the obvious cropping/sharpening they are pretty much as he shot them.
As someone who relies totally on Raw Post Production in photoshop due to billy-no-talent with a camera, I really do appreciate Dino's skills.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> JUst found another site from this guy...
> 
> WallpaperGarage.com - Free, Monthly and Exclusive Car Wallpapers by Easton Chang - Home


Hello mate, HOW did you get that calender on your desktop ? would you please PM me with a answer


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Hello mate, HOW did you get that calender on your desktop ? would you please PM me with a answer


Its a desktop wallpaper image


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

right click the mouse and select 'set as background' and.....wala!!! You have a new desktop....hope this helps


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

really good quality, i gotta HD tv for mr computor screen, i don't know if that makes a difference but they are blinding good!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Another vote for Dino. Marry me DCD.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Another vote for Dino. Marry me DCD.


lol:chuckle: 

Actually where has Dino gone? Haven't seen him online for a while. I hope he not jumped in to the eternal deeps of the Fujiyama on Christmas.:wavey:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I talked to him a little while ago he said he was heading to Italy for the holiday season.


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

sleepyfox said:


> I used to work with a Nigel Harniman...


Not for this one:blahblah: 

Checkout my Jaguar C-XF prototype shots Nigel Harniman Photographer and my new CGI website AIR - Automotive Image Rendering

Long time no vist is Bladey still about


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Oo Skyline oO said:


> really good quality, i gotta HD tv for mr computor screen, i don't know if that makes a difference but they are blinding good!


Monitors are HD anyway :runaway:


----------

